# Scam



## billcage (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello! Have you heard about this hotline guys - Insurance Fraud Hotline ? Report Insurance Fraud in Australia ? Click here to report it now! ? I just saw it from the internet and I think it's a great idea to have something like this.


----------

